# Wadding shoe question



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Are felt soles allowed on NC beaches?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Jwalker said:


> Are felt soles allowed on NC beaches?


sure used them a number of years


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2018)

Jwalker said:


> Are felt soles allowed on NC beaches?


Why wouldn't they be allowed?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

PierRat4Life said:


> Jwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Are felt soles allowed on NC beaches?
> ...


in some places felt isn't allowed because it can transport eggs or larva of invasive species.


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

I believe they are, I've worn my stream shoes over stockingfoot waders in the surf.
But I don't think they're ideal... Sand clumps to the soles & at least with the shoes I have, gets in the shoes even when I tie them tight. I'm saving up so that hopefully by next Spring I show up with a nice pair of rubber soled waders.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

All i have are neoprene wadding pants and felt soled shoes. Never really needed anymore than that. Getting a bonus trip down to Avon next week and don't want to have to buy new wadders and shoes before i go. I plan on getting them before next spring though.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

One D. Just sayin’.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Spelln anit mi strongist piont. Seriously though i can't tell you how many emails or texts i have rewritten because spell checker or auto correct have no clue what i am trying to say. Thanks Philly for helping me out but i can't promise i won't do it again.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

I wear felt sole chest waders all the time and I haven't been arrested yet!


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Like you said, its mainly a concern in freshwater rivers and streams. No rules against it on our beaches.


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

Another thing I've noticed is, the beaches I've fished in NC, especially the Outer Banks, chest waders aren't always needed. Often, the best fishing spots have a steep drop and you can't really wade at all without "floating your hat". Sometimes some muck boots or other wellies are all you need. But chest waders are nice when it's cold.


----------



## shaggist (Jan 14, 2015)

I have felt soled wading shoes for mtn streams, but for surf fishing, I use cheap high tops from Walmart. They have enough tread for sand, and if they don't work for you, toss them-they are cheap. To keep the sand out (somewhat), use the neoprene gaiters that come with some wading shoes. They seal the tops of your shoes to your pants legs and help keep the sand from working its way in. It will get in anyway, but the gaiters slow it down. If it is warm enough, I carefully go barefoot.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

My go to option is stocking waders with rubber based sandals.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I prefer Worldwide Sportsman flats boots from Bass Pro. The zippers get hung up occasionally but they protect the neoprene bottoms of most waders and they're tough and comfortable and give you a sure footing, a key feature when you're fishing strong currents and trying not to get rolled.


----------



## time2be (Sep 16, 2008)

I use stocking waders and wading boots I bought on clearance 10 yr. ago. Sand gets in some but not too bad.


----------



## redfishnc (Sep 12, 2008)

I've tried my stocking foot waders with boots. I even added the neoprene gaiters to keep the sand out. There were OK for a 30 minutes or so and then the sand filled in the shoes and became uncomfortable as the poster above stated. I bought a $150 pair of breathable boot foot waders and they are just way easier on every front. Easy on and off. No more sand in shoes. My two cents worth...


----------

